# grúa pórtico



## raquel_araujo

Estoy tratando de traducir un texto acerca del tema de puertos y me he topado con la frase "grúas pórtico". Según tengo entendido, grúa es crane, pero grúa portico sería algo como "porch crane"????

porfas necesito ayuda, gracias


----------



## Benzene

Hi raquel_araujo!


"*Grua-portico*" = "*Gantry crane*".

Try to search on Internet using key word: *Gantry crane*, it could be possible that you find a Spanish site with English option.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## raquel_araujo

thank you so much


----------



## Naufragadf

Hola, 
Estoy traduciendo un texto con una gantry container crane, sé que  es grúa pórtico, pero será "para contenedores"? u otro tipo de grúa? 
Gracias


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola Naufragadf!

Un "gantry crane" raramente es usado(a) en las operaciones de los containers.

En tu caso es precisado el término "container" y existe esta grúa.

*Mira aquí*: http://zzhz.en.alibaba.com/product/211242828-200278829/Rail_Container_Gantry_Crane.html

¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## Naufragadf

Muchas gracias, Benzene, tú sí entiendes de grúas. Mi problema es que necesito traducir el término sin entenderlas. Pero más adelante en el texto encontré la siguiente frase: 
"The first gantry container crane worked alone, steadfastly stacking containers on
the dirt of a makeshift, private terminal across from the Port of Cartagena." 
 
Así que en efecto estoy suponiendo que es una grúa para contenedores y lo traduje como: "grúa pórtico para contenedores", ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *Naufragadf!*

Mi sugerencia es:

"la primera *grúa pórtico por el manejo de contenedores *trabajó autónomamente apilando contenedores con constancia sobre la tierra [cenagosa] de un improvisado terminal privado delante del Puerto de Cartagena".

¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## Naufragadf

Gracias, Benzene, lo dejé así: 

la primera grúa pórtico para contenedores trabajaba sola, apilando sistemáticamente contenedores sobre la tierra de una improvisada terminal privada del otro lado del Puerto de Cartagena.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Naufragadf*!


I learnt that the Spanish word "terminal" is feminine, while in Italian is masculine.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## appc

Benzene said:


> Hi *Naufragadf*!
> 
> 
> I learnt that the Spanish word "terminal" is feminine, while in Italian is masculine.
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene



At least in Chile we use it in masculine, we say "El Terminal", like "El Terminal Portuario, El Terminal Pesquero, El Terminal de Buses, etc." perhaps in other countries it tends to be Feminine ... not sure.


----------

